# Newby Project Bikes



## Mike Attewell (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi, this is my first post in here so thought I would introduce myself 

I’m Mike from the UK, I’m about to ship a 49 Chevy Suburban home and I’ve picked up a few bicycles to bring back with it

Once they arrive my plan is to go through them and get them all rideable, they were all purchased across the USA on either Ebay or Craigslist so I don’t know a great deal about them yet. If anyone can tell me anything about them it would be a great starting point!

24” Murray for my son




 

Ladies Schwinn for my wife 



 

 

 



 

JC Higgins



 

Shelby


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow! When your shipment arrives you'll be busy for a while with all the new projects. The Lady's Schwinn looks like a late 40's early 50's deluxe D model.

Welcome to the Cabe!

http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm

https://bikehistory.org/


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 24, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe, nice projects. Good luck with them.


----------



## Mike Attewell (Jan 29, 2019)

Well the Chevy arrived in the UK safe and sound

Just unpacked the JC Higgins to find this..... did the seller not think I would notice the best part of the bike missing???!!


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 29, 2019)

Mike Attewell said:


> Well the Chevy arrived in the UK safe and sound
> 
> Just unpacked the JC Higgins to find this..... did the seller not think I would notice the best part of the bike missing???!!
> 
> ...



That doesn't even look like the same bike.


----------



## kreika (Jan 29, 2019)

Hopefully in another box? Keep looking and good luck!


----------



## Mike Attewell (Jan 29, 2019)

Been through all the boxes and nothing, he’s definitely done it on purpose as the bike has different pair of green forks fitted

It’s really weird because he’s carefully unscrewed everything and threaded the fixings back into the holes and the whole thing has been really well packaged 

He’s also put in the box a small bike tank off a kids bike for some reason ??

The whole thing is a real problem as I spent time collecting the missing pieces like the tank and head badge as this was the bike I wanted to restore and I didn’t want the expense of shipping parts to the UK 

If anyone ever sees a set of JC Higgins springs forks please let me know or even better would be to find someone selling a pair in the matching light green so I can contact the seller


----------



## Eatontkd (Jan 29, 2019)

Mike;
First, welcome. This is a great, helpful community.

Sorry to read of your encounter with your seller. I'm always amazed when people have the gall to pull things like this on others. Keep posting progress, hope it all works out well.


----------

